# April 11-12 IASCA Judge Training in Santa Rosa



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

The training will take place at Kustom Kar Audio on April 11-12 2009. Saturday we will start at 9 am and go til 5pm. On Sunday we will start at 9am and go until around 1pm. 

Registration for the event is $100, which can be paid in advance or the day of the event. For which you will receive the following:

One year IASCA membership (normally $60) 
One year subscription to Performance Auto Sound magazine (normally $15) 
Attendance at the training 
Lunch on Saturday 
a rule book (normally $25) 
a judging C/D ( normally $20) 
Certification as an IASCA judge.
 The training will give you a complete understanding of the IASCA rules and will guide you through judging both SQ and installation integrity. Saturday will be a classroom day during which we will discuss SQ, IASCA rules, and field questions. Sunday will consist mostly of listening to cars and judging them.

If you have a SQ car PLEASE bring it so we can have a large number to listen to.

Event Oraganizer:
Todd Woodworth
(909) 816-2640
[email protected]

Trainer: 
Bryan Piper
Mile High Sound Designs
(303) 917-8190

Venue:
Kustom Kar Audio
1701 Santa Rosa Ave.
Santa Rosa, Ca. 95405
707-769-1515 


If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.

-Todd Woodworth


----------

